

Furor Over Web Poll to Keep or Abort Unborn Child - J3L2404
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1330860/Should-abortion--decide-U-S-couple-set-website-unborn-child.html

======
kls
This is most certainly a marketing effort by the anti-abortionist. That said,
it is very effective. You can't help but read the post see the pet name
"Wiggles" and not feel a connection. This is a serious topic and I commend
them for developing a "simulation" that leaves the reader feeling a situation
that they are not involved in. It makes it real that is for sure. I don't know
where I stand on the legality of abortion, but I do know where I stand on the
morality of it. This exercise helps those not personally involved in the
question, visualize the choice in front of someone.

